# Torch River marina excavation will proceed



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Torch River marina owner may proceed with excavation plans 
Many residents along river oppose project 

John Peal, owner of Torch River Marine, wants to excavate a 115-by-222-foot strip of land between his existing marina facilities and the adjacent Rosemary's Marina. The project would add 58 covered boat slips to Peal's existing 88 slips. 

http://www.record-eagle.com/2003/oct/23marina.htm


----------

